# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Beautiful Practice with Retail Optical Dispensary For Purchase

## In-Sight

Why build when we've done all the hard work already - just move right in!

A gorgeous open concept, professionally designed and marketed practice is available for purchase in a fast growing family community situated in beautiful winery region of Southern Ontario. 

Ideally suited for an Independent Optometrist or Licenced Optician, this practice is located in a new medical arts building on the ground floor with excellent frontage, high patient traffic flow and easy access ample free parking. This unit has two entrances and is the only wheelchair accessible practice in the area. 18,000 cars daily drive past this location. 

Exclusivity rights to Optometric and Optical are included in the lease and other building tenants include a conglomerate of other health care professionals including 7 family physicians, a pharmacy, physiotherapists, audiologist and dental (coming soon).

This practice was purposely developed as part of a branded concept design that has yielded excellent results to date and will include incredible supply agreements on both frames and lens/lab supply to the right candidate.

This is a 100% turnkey opportunity and includes:


All fixtures, new equipment and productsExcellent sales to date and growing1800 beautiful open concept sq. ft. layout with lots of natural lighting and windowsModern professional colours and oak laminate professional grade flooringAll patient files to date including exams, eyewear and contact lensesTransferable lens/frame accountsLarge reception area with seating for 7 patientsPretest room with Autorefractor/Keratometer and electric height adjustable table3 refracting lanes (all separate carpeted rooms built for extensive growth)1 lane is furnished with slit lamp, phoropter, tonometer, power chair and stand, wireless remote digital projectorPractice operating software with licence and supportState of the art paperless, networked wireless office with laptops, printer/fax machineAn in-house finishing lab complete with patternless tracer, autoblock system and 3D edger2 Dispensing stations with leather patient chairs and rolling chairsAn additional bar style high top repair/dispensing area with flagstone walls, granite counter top, tools and frame heaterOptical showroom with approximately 800 current quality frames, sunglass area and spotlightingLCD flat screen wall mounted TV with cableA comfortable sitting area in showroom with 4 leather sofas and coffee machineIndoor security system, alarm, 2 dome cameras, monitor, DVR recorder with remote viewing capability on Smartphone, all windows security film protectionOutdoor perimeter is monitored by separate building dome CCTV systemOutdoor approved signageAll utilities including heating/air conditiong are included in the monthly rent

Training for staff including dispensing, sales, edging/finishing training and consulting services will be provided (if desired).

For pictures and additional information, (Serious candidates only), please send a message to *NiagaraPracticeForSale@gmail.com* and we will respond promptly.

----------

